# What, in your opinion, is the best ending of any book?



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 13, 2012)

What the title says. To me, the ending of Gavin Maxwell's Raven Seek Thy Brother, the third and last book in the Ring of Bright Water trilogy of books (and to anyone who has not read the three books I would strongly recommend picking it up by any means possible), is both sad and touching.


----------



## Traven V (Oct 18, 2012)

Wrong part


----------



## Tf'd Toucan (Oct 18, 2012)

My favorite and deffinately the most powerful is from the movie "Shindler's List"


----------



## sunandshadow (Oct 18, 2012)

I particularly like endings where something big gets started or re-started: a species, a city, a university, an alien relic, etc.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 18, 2012)

I like it when there is sequel to the end of said book


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 14, 2012)

Hmmm...

I do like happy endings as much as the next guy, but shocking or heartbreaking endings can really stick. I was thinking about '1984' for weeks after I finished that one. I couldn't believe the way it ended, since I was young-ish and figured everything would turn out all right in the end. To this day, it's still one of my favorite books, so sure, I'll call that the best ending. X)

If you want a best ending that is actually, you know... good... How the Grinch Stole Christmas.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2012)

I love the ending to Philip K. Dick's *Ubik*. It's very bizarre there's a kind-of climax and then the true ending comes way out of left field, but it explains a lot and we're left with a warm fuzzy feeling despite the weirdness that preceded the ending.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 14, 2012)

peppygrowlithe said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I do like happy endings as much as the next guy, but shocking or heartbreaking endings can really stick. I was thinking about '1984' for weeks after I finished that one. I couldn't believe the way it ended, since I was young-ish and figured everything would turn out all right in the end. To this day, it's still one of my favorite books, so sure, I'll call that the best ending. X)
> 
> If you want a best ending that is actually, you know... good... How the Grinch Stole Christmas.




The ending to 1984 had the exact same effect on me. It's just so wonderfully bleak and depressing.


----------



## DragonFU (Nov 14, 2012)

Marley and Me? Everyone knew it was coming but they still cried.


----------



## aqxsl (Nov 19, 2012)

the ending of The Unconsoled by Kazuo Ishiguro really resonated with me

i don't know many people who've read it, but people tend to hate because it's so nonesensical

the ending describes a scene of the main character coming to terms with the nonsense of both the story and life in general; really comforting and uplifting to me


----------



## Pembroke (Nov 19, 2012)

Ending to LOTR was pretty satisfying


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

To me the ending where Bella Swan and her pair of boyfriends get gunned down, burned to ashes, and thrown into the Pacific was really awesome as the city of Forks rejoiced. Now that really didn't happen but if it did, I would have thoroughly enjoyed Twilight.


----------



## Conker (Nov 19, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> To me the ending where Bella Swan and her pair of boyfriends get gunned down, burned to ashes, and thrown into the Pacific was really awesome as the city of Forks rejoiced. Now that really didn't happen but if it did, I would have thoroughly enjoyed Twilight.


Still wouldn't have made up for the four and 9/10s of shitty novels.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Conker said:


> Still wouldn't have made up for the four and 9/10s of shitty novels.



You're right, they'd need to get tortured first before we kill them and since they're fictional characters we wouldn't feel bad.


----------



## Devout Catalyst (Nov 19, 2012)

The end of Watership Down. It was sad yet I felt so happy for Hazel at the same time.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 20, 2012)

Devout Catalyst said:


> The end of Watership Down. It was sad yet I felt so happy for Hazel at the same time.




I've only just started reading that book today. Good to know it's got a good ending.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

A confusion of princes by Garth Nix it has a strange name for a si-fi book. I don't really like si-fi books but I got this one for christmas and he is an author of some other books I have read and it was a really good book once I read it. It is a good book and the end was good but I was hopeing for a sequel.


----------



## Spazzlez (Mar 29, 2016)

I loved the ending of "The Moon is Down"


----------



## Thundeere (Mar 29, 2016)

That one book by that one guy who wrote books...


----------



## Drayx (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, O henry is a genius when it comes for sharp meaningful endings. 
Also almost every story of Poe has a very strong ending that brings forth the true horror and drama of the plot. 

( I think that the ending I enjoy most is Oliver Twist as -thank-heavens!- something actually happened, poeple die and this torturing story ends)


----------



## Elf-cat (May 15, 2016)

Having the bad guy win in the end


----------

